

Surrogate offered $10,000 to abort baby - phear
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/03/04/health/surrogacy-kelley-legal-battle/index.html

======
phear
Raises a couple of ineresting Questions about the value of life, any life. And
what authority we have(if any) to pass judgement on unborn babies as to
whether their lives are 'un-livable'.

